# pythagoras baum



## diamond (27. Januar 2008)

hallo!
ich muss für die uni den sogenannten pythagoras baum verwirklichen! das ganze soll rekursiv geschehen!

aja, es soll mit einer turtle gezeichnet werden. und es soll gezeichnet werden ohne dass man den stift(turtle) absetzt! kann mir vielleicht wer helfen?


----------



## splitshade (27. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

das ist nicht schwer, dafür gibts viele Ansätze, ich werde dir aber hier keinen source-code posten, das ist ne gute Übung...
Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, komm mit konkreten Fragen nochmal wieder.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## pipip (28. Januar 2008)

da scheint noch einer aus deiner uni hier zu sein 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/302753-rekursion.html#post1561692


----------



## enne87 (31. Januar 2009)

Jo alle von der Uni Linz


----------



## matdacat (2. Februar 2009)

An was scheiterts denn? Zeichnen? Rekursion? Trigonometrischen Kenntnissen? ;-)


----------

